# Systema and Tai Chi



## RobP

Well doen Gou for starting off a systema thread!

I noticed a few questions about Systema soudning similar to Tai Chi in some ways. Just to give some background I have had 20years in TCC, including time with some "family" teachers.

There are crossovers at some point, at least on paper. The main principles sound the same - good from, relax, breathe, flow. 
My first experince of Vladimir was seeing his Hand to Hand tapes, which intrigued me. It was until actually training with him though that it really clicked for me. This guy could do everything that my TCC teachers could do and then some.

Then you train with Mikhail - he can do everything you read about the old TCC masters having done - and then some!

After training with Vlad we switched our whole school over to Systema. I've found the art more adaptable, more realistic, more open and altogether more enjoyable than what I previously did. 

If anyone wants any more details of Systema in the UK please check out our site at www.sctca.co.uk
If you get a chance to train with any of the top guys I'd absolutley recommend it, you will find it like nothing else you have seen.
cheers all


----------



## Roland

What was your school before the change over? Was it all Tai Chi?

I had some tapes, the first 3, I think, of Vlads, about 4 years ago a friend gave them to me as he was moving away.

I watched them, and thought, my god, what is this weirdness?!?
It was like watching real bad kenpo, I could not get a handle on it at all!
Then, I got to train with Martin, whoa nelly, big difference.
 I started to understand where it was coming from.
Then moving onto Vlad, where I could see where it is going as well.
Again, changed my perspective.

Now, it is all good.

"Pain makes believers"


----------



## RobP

Yes, we were all TCC. Our school had close links to the Yang family lineage.


----------



## Roland

I used to know someone who taught Yang style, and I had about 3 lessons, I think, from someone who was visiting from Hong Kong.
His wife was on loan to our Universtiy, great guy, hardly any english though.
He moved great, and moved me constantly when ever demonstarting techniques.
That is about the extent of my knowledger there.

Maybe you could start a different thread regarding the similarities and differences, particulary with the breathing.
 Just a thought.


----------



## RobP

Haha - I see the old psychic powers are well up to scratch ;-)

cheers

Rob


----------



## GouRonin

I was at Vlad's last Wednesday and he was beating me with a stick and I have never been happier to learn new stuff.


----------



## Klondike93

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I was at Vlad's last Wednesday and he was beating me with a stick and I have never been happier to learn new stuff. *



Is that the one where he beats you across the ribs so you learn how to breathe the pain somewhere else?

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

This time so you annot prepare for the stick and have to deal with it with breathing alone, he had you turn your back on him so you could not see when or where he was going to hit you.

I caught one on the @ss and one on the back of my legs above the knee.

Man, I never realized how much mental prep I have been doing to cope rather than breathing technique.


----------



## Klondike93

> Man, I never realized how much mental prep I have been doing to cope rather than breathing technique.



You got that right! I got a breathing lesson a couple of days ago and now have a real nice bruise on my abs for it. Then they had me lay on the floor and had someone grab each limb and begin twisting the crap out of it. OWWWW. I was suposed to learn to breathe and relax my limbs to take the pain away. Boy was that hard to do, it felt like they were going to twist my arms off. However I understand what they were trying to do, I just need more work at it.

Have you done any of this yet?


:asian:


----------



## jaybacca72

unfortunately yes but now i look like magilla gorilla,but at least i was already hairy hehe! all kidding aside it was good training at vlads the day i got to work it.just a little stiff the next day but other wise good.
later
jay


----------

